# Need heat transfer Pricing ASAP for outsourcing these designs



## ItsPersonal (Sep 9, 2010)

I have a DTG Printer and already have the design done for a specific shop in my area. I have tried printing this shirt about 2 dozens times and have only had one great one out of all of them! I give up! I need pricing on a full back 13" X 15" TRANSFER, AND A CHEST FRONT 6" X 9"... i HAVE THE ARTWORK IN COREL AND CAN CONVERT TO ANYTHING. i NEED ASAP, SO PLEASE ONLY SERIOUS INQUIRIES!


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: Need Pricing ASAP for designs*

What printer do you have?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Need Pricing ASAP for designs*

they have a Raptor.. don't know much about those. I hoping she emails me back so I can help her.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------

